# Anything else to use??



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wondering of any other treatments I should use.

I use leafzone liquid once a week in all these set upsIt says 0-0-3.and lights 12 hours on, 12 hours off in all.Weekly 20%-35% water changes, depending on gravel vacs or not.

my plants are all green, and growing,not super fast or anything,I have no brown on them, and virtually never get algae in any tanks anymore.

substrate is gravel in all of them.

i know co2 would be good,but just wondering what else besides that and more lighting I can do to help.

240 gallon- 160 watts lighting 3 amazon swords, that regularly produce small swords- 2 wysteria

55 gallon-1 wysteria-40 watts lighting

55 gallon 3 baby amazon-s40 watts lighting
30 gallon- 1 wysteria, 1 sword--40 watts 
30 gallon- 3 babt swords- 40 watts


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judging by the number of your plants you are of with your set-up and maintenance and the only thing in my opinion you could add is some tab-fertilizer undergravel on the roots of your plants...


----------

